
Few of 2020 US presidential candidates are using a basic email security feature - notlukesky
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/27/presidential-candidates-email-security/
======
atlasunshrugged
This is just absurd - this is not a complex thing to implement and you'd think
that folks would be hyper vigilant this time around. I guess most people never
learn.

------
dddw
I'd like to see som stats on dmarc adoptation in genreral

